# Half a buck



## Don Kondra (Feb 21, 2017)

Cheers, Don


----------



## mikegulo99 (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks interesting. Dog is chewing the bone. Though there has no meat in it.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice shot


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

Sweet shot, my boy would do the same thing.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 22, 2017)

In all my years of outdoor exploration, I have never found a shed antler. Nice shot.


----------

